# 黙る



## Pacerier

Hi all, when telling someone to shutup, what is the difference between:

1) 黙れ
2) 黙ってろう


----------



## akimura

Pacerier said:


> Hi all, when telling someone to shutup, what is the difference between:
> 
> 1) 黙れ
> 2) 黙ってろう



Both can work in the same way in many cases.  The difference I can tell is that while the former does sound like _shut up_ pretty much, the latter sounds a little different as it's a derivative of 黙っていろ (stay silent).

I'm trying to find a situation where only one of the two can be used, but in vain so far.  This is probably because either can effectively make you sound very angry as long as your emotion is powerful enough.


----------



## Pacerier

Ok just to confirm, if I'm angry i will use 黙れ and if I'm trying to be polite I'd use 黙ってろ?


----------



## akimura

I'm afraid 黙ってろ still doesn't sound polite at all. You are still angry if you use 黙ってろ.  But I'm not sure what exactly you mean by _polite_.  If you would give us some example sentences in English, I could probably translate them into Japanese with the degrees of politeness more or less retained.


----------



## Pacerier

Ok something like "Heys [please] lower down your volume".


----------



## kenjoluma

Difference between 'iru' or not.

1. Be calm!
2. Stay calm!

... I guess? #2 has some sense of 'continuity', I think.


----------



## akimura

Pacerier said:


> Ok something like "Heys [please] lower down your volume".



Heys lower down your volume.
ちょっと静かに（しなさい）。

Heys please lower down your volume.
ちょっと静かにして下さい。

黙れ／黙ってろ
Shut up!​Even though 黙ってろ, in contrast to 黙れ, means _Stay silent_, it practically means pretty much the same thing as 黙れ, or _Shut up_, which is why I wouldn't call it polite.


----------



## Aoyama

黙ってkure ! Or 黙ってkureru ? Would also work.


----------



## divisortheory

If you just want to say "Please lower down your volume" or "please be quiet", how about just

静かにしてください。


----------



## Pacerier

Heys all thanks for the help. Btw is しなさい or して下さい more polite?


----------



## divisortheory

Pacerier said:


> *Heys* all thanks for the help. Btw is しなさい or して下さい more polite?



I thought this might have been a typo at first, but since it's showing up a second time I just thought I would mention that this should just be "Hey".  

Maybe you would see it written "heys" it in a cartoon or something, but it sounds very odd even then.  It might be what you say if you're intentionally trying to sound like silly, and you were speaking in a very exaggerated tone of voice like you were trying to look silly for the purposes of some joke or something.


----------



## Aoyama

> is しなさい or して下さい more polite


yes.
In that sense 静かにしてください or 静かにしなさい would be more polite (first one more polite).黙ってください is also possible but a bit "strange", 黙ってbeing aggressive, it wouldn't fit with ください (but it is not completely impossible).
Another option is also : "odamari !"


----------



## Pacerier

Btw what's odamari? i couldn't find it on http://www.csse.monash.edu.au/~jwb/cgi-bin/wwwjdic.cgi?1C


----------



## Aoyama

-ri form, like "suaru" (sit) "osuari" (to a dog = sit !).


----------



## Pacerier

Heys cool i've not come across this conjugation before. What is it called? (so i could google it lol)

Btw how do we conjugate these:
nomu = onomari?
taberu = otaberi?
oyogu = oyogari?


----------



## mikun

Hi,
お黙り is a shortened form of お黙りなさい。
In case of 飲む、食べる、or 泳ぐ、 it will be 飲み、食べ、or 泳ぎ.


----------



## Aoyama

Yes, exactly.
Though a structure like お飲みni nattekudasai (very polite form) is possible.
Possible also with お泳ぎni nattekudasai (but context rather rare).
I don't think お食べni nattekudasai is possible, in a normal or usual context.


----------



## Pacerier

Heys what may be the reason that お食べni nattekudasai is not possible? Is it because it is an ichi-dan verb?

Btw do we pronunce お泳ぎ as ooyogi or do we skip the first o as such: oyogi?


----------



## Aoyama

For Q1, I can't really tell, but the usual way is "meshi agatte kudasai".
For Q2, it doesn't make much difference, I guess it's closer to "oyogi".


----------



## Pacerier

Ok thx for the help =D


----------



## lammn

Aoyama said:


> -ri form, like "suaru" (sit) "osuari" (to a dog = sit !).


 
Should be "osuwari".


----------



## Aoyama

Absolutely true, like it should be, from the beginning (infinitive) : *suwaru *, hence "osuwari". The trouble when using romaji ...


----------

